# to clip or not to clip



## lucie89 (Dec 30, 2009)

hi im new here about a month ago i bought a cockatiel from the pet store. When I was younger we had two hand raised cockatiels that were the best and it broke my heart when they passed. I bought oliver thinking i was going to have the same loving snuggly bird like before. but I was wrong he tolerates me but constantly hisses and tries to bite me i cant even put my hand by his cage. he sat on my finger once but that took a lot of my telling him no so he wouldn't bite me. When i bought him the lady at the pet store recomended for me to clip his wings. she said they are easier to tame and will bond fastier because they depend on you to pick them up. i know he's not mean hes just unsure. hes constantly flying away from me everytime i try and perch him on my finger. which is why i wanted to clip hes wings so i have a little more control. i plan on taking him to the vet after the new year to get them clipped. i just wanted some opinions and tips. he dose eat food from my hand and will fly onto my shoulder he just wont perch on my finger. he is a sweet boy and likes the attention. I just want him to want human compainionship. and to have a good realtionship with me. He is under a year old maybe around 7-9 months even though he acts like a crabby old man sometimes. 

sorry for rambling on and on. 
sorry if mispelled
-lucie


----------



## Sharon (Dec 13, 2009)

I have both clipped and unclipped birds. I clipped my Budgies when they first arrived, and my Linnie's wings, although clipped, are growing back now. My Bourke is unclipped, and my Cockateil, who arrives today, is not clipped. I do plan on clipping the Cockateil until he is tame. I think that the taming process is much easier when the bird is clipped. Once the bird is used to being handled, you can let the flights grow back. However, your Teil does sound like he's well on the way to being tamed...some birds just don't like hands, and will willingly use your arm instead.


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

I have two birds, one that has had her wings not clipped and one that is, I think Baby (the one that hasnt had her wings clipped) should have got them done when we got her, as she's very timid and will only come to you when she wants to, she doesnt seem to like it when we make a fuss out of her. She use to think when we use to chase her around the house was fun, we (Baby and I) grew out of that silly game and she will now go to us when we want her to. Baby is more bonded to my partner than me though, she is becoming more game around us and will jump on the shoulders/head and sit there for a long time, share our water and even try and steal food from us. Just we have to respect her timidness.

Cotton Bud, has had his wings clipped when we brought him, he's very trusting and tame and I think its the best thing for new birds to be bonded with their owners. Now we just have to teach Cotton to be quiet and stop calling out for us all the time or get excited when we talk or get excited. He's bonded to me more than my partner.


----------



## Veronique (Dec 28, 2009)

We had our tiel clipped when we bought her, but we plan to let them grow back, it was more or less a trust thing for us. We didn't like the idea of us trying to bond with her and train her, only to have her fly off. And it was quite effective. I would highly suggest clipping Oliver, but do only one wing.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I have had clipped and unclipped birds and find it generaly easier to have them clipped while bonding. I also don't like them to fly around until they have gotten familiar/comfortable with their new surroundings.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

One of mine came from the shop already clipped, the other one I hand-raised and allowed to fledge out naturally. I had their wings clipped once and never will again. They were such sad little birds when I did it that it quite broke my heart. However, they had both developed such alot of attitude that I think it probably helped settle them down at that point. Right now they are fully flighted and soar and swoop around their large room. They are also very tame and prefer to be with me rather than anywhere else so handling them has not been a problem. I do advise you NEVER clip just one wing as that can cause clumsiness and imbalance which can lead to serious injury in a bird. Have patience with a new bird and give it plenty of time to adjust to you. Allow it to come to you in its time rather than chasing it around the cage as this will only incite fear and biting. Mine have tamed down by using me as a perch and climbing tree. I share meals with them at the kitchen table(rice crispies and cheerios are a favorite!) and just allow them to play on the table while I eat... Think in terms of months and even years when it comes to forming a solid bond with your bird and don't push it. After all, these little guys will live 15-20 years if well-taken care ofso you have alot of time to work with your cockatiel!


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

I prefer to keep my parrots flying. They totally love it and they feel more comfortable that way. After all they are preys (is that the right word? They are afraid of predators anyhow), and preys feel secure if they are able to escape every now and then. So if they have their wings intact they are happier and more secure. Which is good both for them and for me.


----------



## lucie89 (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks I appreciate all the suggestions I do plan on having his wings clipped. Because I would like for him to perch on my finger and maybe eventually let me pet him. When teaching him to sit on my finger how should I go about it. When he did the one time I just kept telling him no when he tried biting me and he hopped on when i was able to put my finger near his chest. but it never worked again because he figured out he can fly away now. Any suggestions on how I should go about training him.

thanks


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

I guess he flies away because of that he finds you big and scary, if you clip him, he will still find you scary but now he can’t fly even though that’s what he wants to do. And that can cause stress and biting problems. I think he will realize that you are nice and kind after a while, just keep on talking to him and try to offer him food or toys that he likes from your hand.


----------

